# Low AMH but AFC seems normal....help!



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I just had my AMH result back and I am really upset because it was 3.76 pmol/l which falls into the low (borderline very low) bracket.

However, I'm confused because my baseline scan done 6 days after my AmH bloodtest showed a count of 10 (5 each side) which appears normal for my age (I'm 36)...

My FSH has risen from 4.4 last year to 9 this time....which is still just within the normal range...though again a bit borderline!

I'm with Dr Shenfield at UCLH but my next appointment with her isn't until October so meanwhile I'm freaking out about that AMH result!!!

We still haven't been referred for ivf so are only TTC naturally..... Have I no chance if my amh is so low? Should we just go straight for iVf? 

Advice would be much appreciated....

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you are in this position honey 

Yes carry on trying, it's not low-low and you have a good AFC. All the waiting with IF is really hard, but trust me it all happens at once and before you know it you are sat in your living room mixing drugs! Obviously you may get a natural miracle in between time, don't give up hope. 

I don't know how familiar you are with the boards but this is a lovely thread of (mostly) wonderful stories of success with FSH being very high and/or AMH being very low. I know you aren't in this position, but we all need a good news story sometimes!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.0

Xxxx

(edited to add the link!)


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for the reply Cloudy. Yes I should concentrate on the positives like my AFC.

I emailed my consultant and I think she is going to write to me or call me which will help! It's the waiting and reading stuff on the internet that is no good!!

Thanks for the good news link. It is very positive to hear success stories 

Xxx


----------

